# looking for particular figures



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

working on creating a couple of whimsical diorama’s on flat cars, based upon the concept of transporting back wood structures, crews and everything else the could possible put on a rail cars.. 






after some searching I’m using a combination of woodland scenic’s figures & accessories, muella and big train backshop products.. 






However without creating my own figures.. I’m looking for a woman either hanging clothing on a clothes line in period like clothing or possibly washing it.. 





I’m also looking for a workman like figure who’s sitting, leaning up against a building or box in a sleeping like position.. 






again the concept is meant to be whimsical but based upon the situations and details..


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

JUST PLAIN FOLK, has a lot of figures some of which you might be able to use and/or modify for your use.....http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

the only one of theirs that seems to come close to what I'm looking for is the school marm.. I've been considering using one of Preiser people kits or modifying one of their regular figures.. 

I have to admit I like to humor in Preiser and woodland scenic figures.. I'm still looking for for some different ideas using chickens.. possibly spilled milk and/or cats either watching the chickens or licking the milk.. Again the concept is somewhat whimsical.. but not in the quality, but rather situational details..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at R R Avenue figures, they frequent "Evil Bay" all the time they have a woman holding a baby, and I think the other one guys leaning, and or laying down. I have several of em and really like them the best of everything. Regal


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You might consider Supply Line - http://www.slmonline.com


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted the same sort of scene.... Ended up making my own.









Zeke & Leona










Craig


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

One more










Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Make 'em yourself! Nice activity for long winter evenings.


----------



## kappy (Oct 6, 2010)

I've tried the preiser kits and I think that is a good choice if you are not into making your own. They are called Adam and Eve,,, the only problem is they are not 1:20.32 and they seem child like next to the rest of my figures and models,,, but they come naked which makes adding the clothing much easier because you don't have to scrape off something that doesn't belong in the period your going for.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

It sounds if Kristine is working in 1 : 22,5 - 1 : 24, if she is using Woodland and Muella model figures. So 1 : 20,3 figures are out of question.
The hoimemade examples in this thread do not look too convincing neither 

Easyiest way to get figures one needs, at least for me, is chopping up suitable figures and assemble them to positions I need. In this example, Doc Wilfer from Piko is hanging up dirty linen










[url="


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

this whole thing has brought up an interesting discussion of scale, causing me to move towards 1:20.3 scale, or rather Fn3 in that causing me to think about modeling my own figures.. as I just recently purchased Rail Road Ave figures and realized how much more in proportion they were as compared to my Shay and Heisler.. 

the book, Figure Sculpture in was and plaster by Richard McDermott Miller and a want for particular figures has caused me to think focus more of details and scale turning the whole train into a working diorama.. loosely based on the idea of moving a back-woods lumbering camp.. 

considering that many of the camp cars and other buildings, lumbering equipment and people were often moved on the rails I thought it would be interesting to create whole scenes on flat cars and skeleton logging cars.. 

as to base cars, I’ve been working with both Bachmann Spectrum and AMS, and Bachmann Spectrum locomotives, and one live steam Ruby.. all in the 1:20.3 scale.. Thus the woodland scenic figures look out of scale, unless I carefully place them by themselves. 

As the idea expands, I also want a crew for my Donkey, the main problem is that there’s no youth figures modeled in the right era that could be thought of as being the whistle punk..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Figure sculpting needs patience plus some talent. You can find Chris Walas´Turorial on sculpting in the Archive of MLS.

You miight take a look over to the UK. They offer some fine 1 : 19 / 20 period figures. Google for Brandbright, Garden Railway Specialists.
For whimsical figures Rob Bennett is a source. 

Many of the older LGB offerings are in 1 : 19. (Stainz, Ruegen locos, Saxon Meyer loco, Heeresfeld HF 110 etc) So the customers are always looking for larger figures as well. 

[url="


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I say go for and sculpt your own. You won't be disappointed and you'll probably find it equally as fascinating as building the diorama, I know I did


----------

